# For all You Bowhunters !



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

For all you Bow Hunter's that have never experienced Bow Fishing you need come Bow Fish for Flounder while the Flounder are THICK !!! Here is a pick of my son and his friends for his recent Birthday party Bow Fishing Trip. 8lbs Flounder not to mention all the stingrays and sheep's head !!


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

That is freakin awesome!! Great job.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have shot rays a few times. Would love to go on a flounder trip. Need someone with a boat and knowledge. Congrats on the nice take


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

that looked like a great trip. awesome


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Well that's what I am for.  www.outlawguides.com


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Seeing the pic the first thought was 'the bad news bears' movie. LOL
Great job guys.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Man looks like an awesome time! Congrats to your and your boys!!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice!

Kinda makes me wish I was closer to the coast. Those are nice targets and cook decent. Up here it is one or the other.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

That's one motley crue. Good job


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

The Boys just left the face paint on from Duck Hunting that evening. We went straight to Bow Fishing all night. When I got through cleaning fish at 5:30 in the morning we went back out for the morning duck hunt and another limits of red heads with a few pintail mixed in. WHAT A NIGHT !!!


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

That's awesome! Glad to see kids doing fun stuff not playing video games.


----------

